# Anyone ever used puppy pads for bunnies?



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

We lined the pull-out tray of Flynn's cage with an "oversized" puppy training pad. and it works great. This morning, I could NOT believe how many poos and yellow spots were down there, but there was absolutely NO ODOR whatsoever. I even got my nose within inches and took a huge whiff to check. Also, they're a breeze to change, just fold it up and throw it away... the liquid gets completely absorbed and stays in there. No mess at all.

So, in my book, puppy pads are GRRREAT for those with incontinent, young, still-learning, or un-litterbox trained bunnies.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Jul 23, 2008)

Good for fall through type cages but rabbits would probably chew them up in the other type of cages.

You can wait till pad is almost soaking wet before changing it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 24, 2008)

great........... unless the bun starts chewing them


----------

